# BIG Project Underway



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been up at my property getting the site ready for my new Quanset hut,thought I would post a couple of pics as to whats been accomplished so far.The first pic is after I removed the one pine tree and scraped the site,second pic shows the grade, I have to back fill up to four inches below the top of the red tape,third pic is Two loads of dirt,and the fourth is 10 loads,I was amazed at ho much dirt this is taking, The last two pics are at twenty loads and is finally looking like some progress is being made,had ten more loads scheduled for monday but appearently the loader went down at the pit so the next ten loads (and hopefully the last) will arrive on thursday.I had no idea dirt cost so much and it don't go near as far as you think! Headed back up wed. night, no internet access up there yet,so will post more pics in a week or two


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks like a lot of work! It's hard to believe how much dirt ones needs to level out a piece of property that already looks level!
I was caught a little off guard at my place!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I moved about 12 yards of sand to level a 12 x 60 area. Now I need 6 yards of gravel for a 2" layer for drainage.
Dirt is dirt cheap here, but gravel ("A" base) is $50/yard If you can get anyone to deliver less than a full load without another couple hundred for delivery. I grew up in Connecticut where you paid to have rocks taken away and now live in southern Alabama where any stone has to come by barge.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

No pics handy, but we did this same thing 2 years ago at my buddy Jim's place!
After pounding all the dirt he could with the bobcat, he used his Kenworth to 'roll it in'. Then he filled in the low spots, etc,etc,etc till he could build his 30X54 quansit hut on the yard after yard of concrete we poured!
We did the pad in 4 pours. We poured the pad bigger than the building for unknown reasons, but have since figured it out. GOOD idea!!
When assembeling the 'auction' hut, there were pieces missing. I told him to deliver something that looked like what was missing and I would 'clone' it out of fiberglass. I did.
He had a local fiberglass co make a few sections that would span the top/middle of the hut. No gelcoat, just mat and resin. That shop does not need lights in the daytime! Enough light comes through the glass to see everything till dusk. ( Hear me?) You need skylights!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

You should of dug yourself a nice pond beside the building, you could of gotten your dirt free LOL  .
The building pad looks great, my dad got a 20' X 50' building, it was made of old oil filed pipe and tin, we had to haul it 6 miles to get it here. We borrowed a high loader from the local rock quarry and then set half of the building on a hay trailer (which was pulled by a pickup) and then we lifted the the back of the building with the loader and then drove the same speed. It was a site to see, the hardest part was making the three corners, but it all went as good as it possibly could of.
We used screenings for a floor, we didn't have the money for concrete, since it was a smaller building there wasn't as much to level.
Good luck with your project, it looks great so far, and when you get done, you can come over here and build one just like it LOL


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay,here are the latest pics on the quanset hut project,Ive got the land fairly level and well packed and then I hand raked the whole thing to make any low spots easier to see,The concrete guys should be here today or tommarow to start diggin' footers and putting up forms etc. so far alot more work than I imagined, but whatever don't kill ya makes ya stronger,right?(or gives you that early heart attack) Will post more pics as work progresses,right now its time for rest. Oh< I figured out I can tether my lap top to my smart phone and presto I've got internet access ,so I'll be checkin in more often now that I can get online almost anywhere


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Give yourself 3 to 4 feet on both sides. (You will thank me later)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good Rusty. 
You got a great looking piece of property there! Look forward to seeing more pictures as you go.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Give yourself 3 to 4 feet on both sides. (You will thank me later)


I plan to add a lot more slope to the sides,and especially the back,since there will be a 14'x14' roll up at each end,I want to be able to drive straight thru the bldg.this will get the concrete guys going for now, also read your post on the skylights,I had already orderd 8 of them so I'm covered there,thanks for the input from all, as you never know what I might miss (I'm already missing a whole decade called the seventies) so all helpfull suggestions are aprecciated.More to come later.


----------

